# What to do about the stink?



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I am currently mounting a perch. It is almost complete, but it still has that fish smell to it. What can i do about this, will it eventually go away or do i have to do somthing else to it.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Assuming you fleshed it properly, the stink will go away! There is a product some fish guys use to mix in the water during the mounting process...(I forget what it's called) to help get rid of the smell...


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

yes i fleshed it very well, and it soaked in a solution for a couple hours, that was suppose to help clean it out.


----------

